# Dish Network Activation VIP722 only on 61.5 Satellite



## ateet (Mar 12, 2010)

My VIP722 just died and I am trying to activate my replacement VIP722. I was able to sucessfully activate my receiver over the phone by inputting receiver ID and Smart Card ID. 

My problem is that when I try to activate my physical reciever, it gets stuck at Warning - Vital program information will now downlaoded into your receiver. Do not disturb or unplug the receiver until this screen disappears. Status : Acquiring Satellite...

My problem is that I only get 61.5 on Dish 1000.4 and my dish moved a little bit and I don't get 72.7 and 77 on my eastern arc. Do you really need 72.7 and 77 to activate a new receiver or only 61.5 will work ? I guess it is downloading information, but not sure if one satellite will help or not help. Also I tried doing this for 15-20 minutes and resetted it again. Maybe I need to put it in this mode for 1 hour.

Not sure if anybody has faced this problem. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you need 72.7 in order to get activated.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope this issue has been resolved by now, but in the unlikely event that it was not, or if there is anyone taking a look at this forum that may be experiencing a similar issue I would like to address it. 
The warning message that you got was the "Attention 061" message, this message should not take any longer that 20 minutes (in my experience is usually takes a lot less). If it takes longer than that and there is no change in the progress bar I would recommend unplugging the receiver for about 10 seconds then plugging it back in, this usually resolve the issue.
You mentioned that your dish has moved a bit and that it the reason why you are not able to get satellite 77 or 72.7 but only satellite 61.5. You should be able to download the initial software with just that satellite but I just want to stress that you will not be able to get all the programming you should be getting.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

As PhillipC said, posting here just to make sure if anyone looks for the answer and catches this thread they will find an answer.

The Warning 061 message being displayed for longer then 20 minutes typically means a step was skipped. If a step was skipped, the screen will generally allow the bar on the Warning 061 message to go maybe a third of the way and then reset, or just hold with little or no bar on that message. Did you happen to run a check switch test? PhillipC was right to mention the hard reset. That should bring up the Point Dish screen. If it does not you can get there by pressing Menu-6-1-1. Select "Check Switch" and then select "Test". The software it is getting on the 061 message streams on 61.5 for Eastern Arc installations, and 119 on Western Arc installs. If the receiver has not built a switch matrix then it will not download that software regardless of signal strength on the satellites mentioned. Once you have run the test, even if you get "Only one satellite detected" or something similar, select done. That will put you on the Point Dish screen again. As long as the satellite in the satellite box is 61.5 (or 119) and the bar at the bottom is green and indicates "Locked- Echostar 61.5 West" (or on WA installs 119 West) you can select done again and it will progress to the next message. That message asks if "the mounting and positioning of your dish is complete with a locked indication in the Point Dish screen". Select yes and you have the 061 message. It should start the green bar moving and the download should take between 5 and 10 minutes in fair weather, maybe longer in bad weather. The screen goes blank when its done, to be replaced by the "Attention 303" indicating memory programming. This screen does not have a status bar and will disappear briefly in a minute or so, and then completely be gone in less then 5 minutes. The receiver resets at this point and you should see the "Acquiring Satellite Signal" (015 or 535) screen, followed by the "Program Guide Download" screen (330). Just wanted to clarify this a little bit.

The reason the software streams on those two satellites in particular is because every install has to include one of those two satellites. The 61.5 satellite can be used by itself for international installs (or used to be installed that way, but I think that practice no longer happens). The 119 install used to be the only satellite used in basic installs in Alaska. Since I have not done installs in forever I am not sure if installation minimum rules have gone into effect or if they can still use the single orbital installs on new connects.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> Since I have not done installs in forever I am not sure if installation minimum rules have gone into effect or if they can still use the single orbital installs on new connects.


It's not allowed for CONUS installs, but I can't speak to AK/HI or elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> It's not allowed for CONUS installs, but I can't speak to AK/HI or elsewhere.


Thanks for clarifying that. I still see single orbital installs on accounts across the country where they have international programming, but our system wants to upgrade them all the time (so long as the tagging is right on the account). I know new installs in Hawaii and Alaska, Puerto Rico and the Virgin Islands all get two orbitals on their installs now, so I assumed that it probably changed with the international CONUS new subscribers as well. I guess it doesn't matter when it changed, it is just different now.

I guess the point in the original post was really to point out that as long as 119 or 61.5 showed in the switch matrix after a check switch test, it would download the necessary software.


----------

